# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как вернуться к предыдущей версии конфигурации? Срочно Хелп!

## Lurye

Привет всем! прошу помочь - обновила конфигурацию, программа отказывается работать, просит обновить платформу. я, конечно, это сделаю, но как сейчас откатить конфигурацию на предыдущую рабочую версию? заранее спасибо!

----------


## mash55

Судя по вопросу, резервную копию перед обновлением конфигурации не делали? В этом случае лучше обновить платформу.

----------


## Lurye

да вообще ппц, первый раз не сделала и попала впросак...обновила платформу уже, даже два раза, обе версии ( 8.3.17.1851 и 8.3.18.1208) вылетают с ошибкой целостности...может подскажете с какой платформой хорошо работает 3.0.88.27 конфигурация? вернее, какая платформа не вылетает каждые 5 минут... (

----------


## coock

> да вообще ппц, первый раз не сделала и попала впросак...обновила платформу уже, даже два раза, обе версии ( 8.3.17.1851 и 8.3.18.1208) вылетают с ошибкой целостности...может подскажете с какой платформой хорошо работает 3.0.88.27 конфигурация? вернее, какая платформа не вылетает каждые 5 минут... (


Скорее всего у Вас ломаные платформы, удалите кряки...
https://softonit.ru/articles/1c/solu...-was-detected/

----------

